# EPSON STYLUS PHOTO RX620 - help, please!



## linzy (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi!

My EPSON STYLUS PHOTO RX620 which was working fine before has now decided to display a 'printer error occurred - please see documentation' message. When I checked the user manual, it suggested i switch off, then on again and if that didn't work (which it didn't!) to contact my dealer.

I had just replaced the ink cartidges, so I've given them a check over to see if anything was wrong there, but I don't see anything out of the ordinary, and I can't see or feel any jammed bits of paper.

If anyone has any ideas about how to sort this out, I'd really appreciate the help


----------



## eliseby (Feb 2, 2008)

I know this is absolutely no help, but I get the same message on my rx620 printer screen. If I find out how to fix it I'll post a note. The only thing I found out is that a "repair" tech might be able to work it out for about $65. In the mean-time I bought a Kodak 5300 all-in-one ($22. for a combo pack of both ink cartridges).
I haven't given up on a "home remedy" for my epson(yet).


----------



## BIGBOBUK2008 (Feb 26, 2008)

HI,

Turn off the printer Hold down The Stop Button And The B & W Button Turn on
the printer while holding the buttons down printer will reset

good luck

bigbobuk2008


----------



## eliseby (Feb 2, 2008)

BIGBOBUK208,
I just got notice of your posting. I'm gonna drag yon epson back up out of the dungeon (AKA-basement) and try your advise. Thanks for the reply and I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

This is nothing new for Epson printers unfortunately,I first came across this problem about two years ago ...I used this utility to sort mine out ...see what you think and if you want to give it a try its up to you ...it cleared mine at the time,something about resetting counters forgotten now ...

http://www.ssclg.com/epsone.shtml


----------



## SB305 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for that link, telecom 69.
I gave up on trying to fix my first 620 after installing "compatible" cartridges.


----------

